# Problem mit win2k installation



## Nanaki (10. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich versuche jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit das Betriebssystem "Windows 2000 Professional" auf mein Notebook zu installieren. 
Nachdem ich die Festplatte mit NTFS formatiert hatte und die win2k Daten überspielt waren, blieb das Setup schon beim Computer neustarten hängen. Soweit mal nicht schlimm, da die Daten schon überspielt waren. 
Nach einem kurzen reboot und einem Klick auf "Weiter" kommt die Installation der Geräte (Maus u. Tastatur usw.). Zwar steht dabei, das die Installation einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen kann, aber ich habe jetzt schon den 3ten Versuch gestartet und jedesmal bleibt der Fortschrittsbalken ca. in der Mitte stehen, wobei das System nicht hängt, da ich die Maus noch wunderbar bewegen kann. Ebenfalls habe ich das Setup jetzt vor 2 std. gestartet und der Ladebalken ist bisher immer noch an der gleichen Stelle.
Ich habe auch schon die Installation mit einer win2k CD mit SP4 probiert, wobei leider die selbe Geschichte, wie vorhin beschrieben, passiert.

Wenn jemand weiter weiss, ich bin über jede Hilfe froh, da ich schon schier verzweifel 


Nachdem das mit win2k nicht ganz funktioniert hatte, wollte ich mal das gute alte win98 installieren und da dann mit der Update Funktion win2k installieren. Doch auch beim win98 setup bleibt die Installation stehen. Bei der Suche nach Plug & Play Komponenten ging da auch nichts voran.
Allein die Installation von "Windows XP Professional" hat geklappt, was mir nichts bringt, da die Treiber für die Wireless PC-Card "Netgear WG511" nicht genommen worden sind (auch mit SP1), obwohl nach Herstellerangaben nur der Kompabiltiätsfehler auftreten soll, den man aber ignorieren soll, da die Treiber auf XP funktionieren, was sie leider nicht tuen. Die Fehlermeldung weiss ich aber leider nicht mehr.

Falls irgendjemand einen kleinen Tipp zu der Installation von Windows hat oder für die Treiberinstallation bei Win XP Prof. weiter weiss bitte melden 

P. S.: Sollten noch irgendwelche Fragen da sein, bitte nachfragen.


----------



## Nanaki (11. November 2003)

Ich habe nun "Windows XP Professional" nochmal installiert, und nun gehen plötzlich die Treiber *freu*  
Lag anscheinend an irgendwelchen schon bestehenden Treiber oder so...

Aber das Problem mit der Windowsinstallation von win2k oder win98 würde mich trotzdem noch interessieren, da ich schon ziemlich mit meinem Latein am Ende war


----------



## cytrox (14. November 2003)

Kenne dieses Problem bei der Win2k-Installation mit Win2k ohne Servicepacks.
Wenn der UDMA -Modus für Festplatten aktiviert war, hat er zwar Setup-Datein kopiert, aber nach erstmaligen Laden von Win2k für die weitere Installation ist er abgestürzt. 

Kannst das Umgehen: Im Bios Festplatte auf Pio-Mode setzen -> WIn2k installieren -> Intel ATA-Drvier installieren -> Bios UDMA wieder aktivieren.

Oder einfach dir ne W2k-CD brennen die Service Pack 3 oder 4 schon drauf hat.


----------



## Nanaki (14. November 2003)

So eine Win2k CD mit integriertem Servicepack 4 hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert und hat auch nicht geklappt :/

Aber mit vielleicht hätte das Deaktivieren weitergeholfen


----------

